# Another bowl.



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

The bowl is 11” in diameter and 4” tall. The finish is Watco wipe on poly.


----------



## WoodFrog (Mar 28, 2020)

Nice work, Rusty! I like your logo on the bottom, is that done with a laser, woodburning tool, or what? I have not tried doing anything on the lathe yet, looks interesting and fun.

Gavin


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great result, Rusty.

Can you elaborate on the method used?


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes I have a laser that mounts to my CNC. I do all of the programming in the CNC software and it controls the laser. Then I put in an end mill bit so I can cut out a perfect circle.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

jw2170 said:


> Great result, Rusty.
> 
> Can you elaborate on the method used?


I had a Poplar board 1 x12x6’ laying around. I cut it into 12” pieces and glued them together. After it dried I cut it round on my band saw and then put it on the lathe and turned it.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Nice looking bowl Rusty. Between bowls and boxes I really need to start beginning to try these.......


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

sreilly said:


> Nice looking bowl Rusty. Between bowls and boxes I really need to start beginning to try these.......


You don’t know what fun you are missing until you make one. Be careful it is very addicting.


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

Rusty Nesmith said:


> The bowl is 11” in diameter and 4” tall. The finish is Watco wipe on poly.
> View attachment 397290
> View attachment 397291
> View attachment 397292


Inspirational, I haven't tried bowls yet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice looking bowl Rusty.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Very nice.


----------

